
The housing affordability crisis is generational warfare - paulpauper
https://slate.com/business/2019/05/california-housing-crisis-boomer-gerontocracy.html
======
jgalt212
> that would have changed the character of many neighborhoods with bus routes,
> according to state Sen. Anthony Portantino, a Democrat from the L.A. suburbs
> who last week halted the legislation’s progress to maintain the status quo
> of single-family zoning. “It was the time to take a breath, and we took a
> breath,” he said. Portantino is the former mayor of a town that has not
> built an apartment in a decade, one where the median home sells for $1.6
> million.

How does this guy call himself a member of the Democratic party?

